# Best-Pets Wholesalers



## xxJudexx (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi

Does anyone know if I would qualify to shop at Best-Pets?

I have just started a dog walking and pet services business and would be interested in supplying my customers with food and toys but it is only early days.

The website says you need to produce proof you are a business. I only have my website as my business is home based and my bills are in my own name and I didn't take out a loan for my business so no letters from a solicitor or bank.

Has anyone else in my shoes got a best-pets account?

Thanks


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

I know another dog walker who got an account, and she suggested I get one (dog walker and trainer). I'm not sure what proof they need, I think you get a letter when you register with HMRC as self employed, but I did it such a long time ago I can't remember!


----------



## Hardwick Hounds (May 30, 2012)

Your public liability insurance certificate will be suitable - it should say what type of business it covers.

You may need 2 docs though. Give them a ring. I have an account and sell a few bits and bobs in my salon.


----------

